# New Purina Packaging



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone seen the new PP packaging? Has the weight gone down again?


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Purina sent me an email last week. Seems like performance will now be called "sport". Not sure if bag sizes will be affected. Here's what they sent:


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Just picked up a bag tonight noticed the new bag and the 3.00 price increase. $46.99 Weight still the same.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

rboudet said:


> Just picked up a bag tonight noticed the new bag and the 3.00 price increase. $46.99 Weight still the same.


Petco had it for $39.99 last week in the new bag.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Petsmart has $3 increase but 10% bigger bag


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

PMG 131 said:


> Petsmart has $3 increase but 10% bigger bag


How do you figure that? It's still 37.5 lbs.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

rboudet said:


> How do you figure that? It's still 37.5 lbs.


I have been getting 34 lb bags. Did not know they had bigger bag sizes


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well the have been holding out on me then, was only able to get the 34# bags for several years. Now getting the 37.5# bags, and they have 10% more plastered all over the bag.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I've never seen a 34lb bag of PPP, it has always been 37.5 down here.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing its a reagional thing, different plants doing the bagging.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

rboudet said:


> I've never seen a 34lb bag of PPP, it has always been 37.5 down here.



Same here.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

The puppy food is 34lbs. I bought a bag last night. Here is the new puppy food packaging. It has a yellow lab on it now. Use to have a Golden on it ....


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The regular ProPlan has been 34 lbs for awhile, although sometimes they do run a 10% more promotion.. The Performance has remained at 37.5.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sharon you are 100% correct. My mistake I use the Pro Plan Shredded Blend not the Performance.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Got a bag last week and seen a increase in price but they are running a 3.00 off sale. Performance, 37.5lbs. I think I will stock up.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Rich Martin said:


> Got a bag last week and seen a increase in price but they are running a 3.00 off sale. Performance, 37.5lbs. I think I will stock up.


Yes I bought mine in Port Huron Pet Supplies Plus and if I had my card got money off. Still much better deal than in Canada!!
*Do not like the picture they chose for the front on any of the packaging!*


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Have any of the formulas changed, or is it just the packaging? Is the "Sport" the same as "Performance"?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I got my introduction last night to the old bags, but new prices. I used to pay $42 for 34lb bag of adult chicken and rice. The performance was always $44 for 37.5 lb bag.

Last night, they were both $47.99. Regular was 35lb and performance was 37.5lb. That sure does stink. Thankfully I only have one dog, so I am only going through one bag every 2 months. I usually waited until I had a 10% off coupon before buying, but Tractor Supply has not sent one out recently.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just got my 10% off coupon via email yesterday. And if you have a Mills Fleet Farm near you, it shpuld be on sale this weekend....usually $36.99, and on sale once a month.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I guess I am going to have to sign up for email then. No farm fleet though.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have always been a PPP fan but after picking some up ther other day I have fed my last. After tax it was $51 something a bad! I'm feeding 11 big dogs and 12 puppies right now so I'm done with Purina. I'll keep the puppies on it until they go to their new homes but thats it. I switched the big dogs over to River Run made by Nutrena. They are all doing good on it and it's about half the price. I get more stool but it's a good stool.


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

dixidawg said:


> Have any of the formulas changed, or is it just the packaging? Is the "Sport" the same as "Performance"?


I just phoned Purina and asked. I was told the new Pro Plan Sport (All Life Stages) is the same 30/20 Pro Plan Performance formula, just with a new name. No change. I have a Petco coupon for a free bag to use within the next few weeks, so I guess I may be able to compare the old and new bags side by side for myself.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Just bought another bag yesterday...new packaging but formulas the same (performance/sport) and the bag size didn't change...nor price. This was at Fleet Farm.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

There are coupons everywhere for Purina feed. I havent paid full price for a bag in over 2 years. Mostly $5 off, but its better then nothing.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

For anyone with multiple dogs (seems like maybe you are supposed to have minimum 3 or 4 but not sure about that) sign up for Purina Pro Club! You save your weight circles and mail them in - they send you back $7 checks to apply to food purchases. I just sent in approx. 9 mos worth of circles (feeding 4 dogs) and will get back (20) $7 checks ($140). When combined with the free bag for each 10 I buy (at Petco), the sale prices which I use to stock up, and occasional other coupons it probably represents at least a 20% saving off normal shelf price. In addition, if you are a breed club member and 'register' with Pro Club for your club - they donate (based on weight circles) toward health and rescue annually. Our (Chesapeake) charitable trust gets approx. $1300 annually, with a matching amount going to AKC Canine Health Foundation on behalf of our club. So in essence I am donating for canine health and rescue by using PPP.


----------



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

riskyriver said:


> For anyone with multiple dogs (seems like maybe you are supposed to have minimum 3 or 4 but not sure about that) sign up for Purina Pro Club! You save your weight circles and mail them in - they send you back $7 checks to apply to food purchases. I just sent in approx. 9 mos worth of circles (feeding 4 dogs) and will get back (20) $7 checks ($140). When combined with the free bag for each 10 I buy (at Petco), the sale prices which I use to stock up, and occasional other coupons it probably represents at least a 20% saving off normal shelf price. In addition, if you are a breed club member and 'register' with Pro Club for your club - they donate (based on weight circles) toward health and rescue annually. Our (Chesapeake) charitable trust gets approx. $1300 annually, with a matching amount going to AKC Canine Health Foundation on behalf of our club. So in essence I am donating for canine health and rescue by using PPP.


You might want to double check with your local Petco. Ours down here stopped doing the 10 for 1 deal a while back. I dont know if its a regional thing or not, just didn't want you to get burned.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucky Seven said:


> There are coupons everywhere for Purina feed. I havent paid full price for a bag in over 2 years. Mostly $5 off, but its better then nothing.


Where do you get your coupons at? I have only ever seen $3 for proplan before?


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lucky Seven*  
There are coupons everywhere for Purina feed. I havent paid full price for a bag in over 2 years. Mostly $5 off, but its better then nothing.




Zman1001 said:


> Where do you get your coupons at? I have only ever seen $3 for proplan before?


Same here but not for Performance, and yes it did go up in price, but same size bag. I will start to buy mine from my Pro for $40.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Went back to buy while it was $3 off and they were sold out. I paid for 2 bags to get the sale price $39.98 and the new stock was the new bags.. same stuff.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

You can put lipstick on a pig...


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Do your dogs get really bad breath from this stuff? My dog does great on it, but his breath is just rank. His teeth are clean, almost no tarter.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

birdboy said:


> You might want to double check with your local Petco. Ours down here stopped doing the 10 for 1 deal a while back. I dont know if its a regional thing or not, just didn't want you to get burned.


Same here...


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

PMG 131 said:


> I'm guessing its a reagional thing, different plants doing the bagging.



Odd. Always been 37.5lb bags in Spokane.


----------



## InertiaDriven71 (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought 3 bags of the 'Sport' today and compared with one of the sample bags of 'Pro Plan Performance' (both purple bag 30/20 with the same dog).... Look closely and you will see the recommended feeding amount went up a tad on the new stuff-- even with the same guaranteed analysis and ingredients. Not sure why this would go up with a change in the bag? Either way, it suggests that you would get fewer feeding days out of each bag.

(By the way, the Sport bags here in Monticello, AR are 37.5# for $43 each)

I need coupons too, or I may go back to Diamond Lamb & Rice


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

InertiaDriven71 said:


> I bought 3 bags of the 'Sport' today and compared with one of the sample bags of 'Pro Plan Performance' (both purple bag 30/20 with the same dog).... Look closely and you will see the recommended feeding amount went up a tad on the new stuff-- even with the same guaranteed analysis and ingredients. Not sure why this would go up with a change in the bag? Either way, it suggests that you would get fewer feeding days out of each bag.
> 
> (By the way, the Sport bags here in Monticello, AR are 37.5# for $43 each)
> 
> I need coupons too, or I may go back to Diamond Lamb & Rice


It is the same weight in Port Huron. And I believe it is $45 but Pet Supplies Plus usually gives coupons or on your receipt from your purchase is $3.oo off next purchase which is nice. If you go in on senior days another percentage off. Wouldn't change. Great food!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Zman1001 said:


> I have been getting 34 lb bags. Did not know they had bigger bag sizes


Ah, bait and switch. A few weeks ago they had 37.5 pound bags, now they are all 34 pound bags. Same thing they did a few years back when they switched to the sherds and reduced from 40 to 37.5.
I did notice that some of the shred blends are still 37.5, but all the sport or performance and non shredded were all 34. A month ago or two ago when they first came out all were 37.5.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

37.5 #'s here in beautiful Lake Charles La and $47.99/bag at Petco.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Purina and Dean R., the performace event field rep said the PPP All Life Stages (only thing I inquired about) is NOT going to a 34lb bag. Is and will be 37.5lbs


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rboudet said:


> Purina and Dean R., the performace event field rep said the PPP All Life Stages (only thing I inquired about) is NOT going to a 34lb bag. Is and will be 37.5lbs


Funny I have one sitting at home. Could not find a single 37.5 pound bag


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> Funny I have one sitting at home. Could not find a single 37.5 pound bag


30/20 Performance?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rboudet said:


> 30/20 Performance?


Yes, that is what it is. All I ever feed.
we started seeing it back in January and bags were 37.5. Now the only 37.5 are some of the shreds all the others are 34.


----------



## InertiaDriven71 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well if it gets any more expensive or goes even a pound down in weight per bag (and stays same price), I probably will go back to Diamond Lamb and Rice-- it was doing fine with my BLF, just thought I would try the Purina to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Beau M. (Feb 9, 2013)

Is Focus. The new puppy Chicken and Rice? Same as old puppy food?

Beau


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Looked at Petsmart and TS here, all PPP All Life Stages are 37.5 lbs


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did they change the recipe? Both of my dogs have started to balk at eating since I got a new bag the other day. No musty moldy smell.


----------

